# Chocolate Torte based on Pate a Bombe



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

The other day a classmate of mine brought in a "Chocolate Decedance" tort. The base was a thin (3/4" or so) layer of a chocolate mixture that had texture that was very firm, chewy, and fluffy/cottony. It an excellent buttury, sweet, choclate taste. The torte was glazed with ganache and was decorated with all manner of berries and a couple of figs.

The only thing my classmate revealed about the mystery layer was that it was that:
- It had a pate a bombe base
- Melted chocolate was somehow incorperated into it
-Cream, butter, and/or suger may have been added as well


My classmate didn't have the formula with him and wouldn't give up any more details about the procedure.

Anyone out there have any techniques like this? I would be interested to know, since I had thought that pate a bombe was only used for frozen desserts


----------



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

I can't help you on your mystery torte but here is a recipe for chocolate mousse, pate a bombe based (if we are talking about the same thing, I'm referring to cooked yolk/eggs with a sugar syrup). It makes for great mousse cakes as it sets up firm, wonderful for cutting/plating, rich flavor. However, once it sets up, it's done; you can't pipe out the mousse like you can other recipes. 

Chocolate Mousse:

Extra bitter chocolate 4# 2oz
Yolks 1# 5oz
Eggs 10
Sugar 2#4oz
Whipped cream 3 1/2 qts.
Vanilla dash

Melt choc, cool, reserve. Whip yolks with eggs light. While beating heat sugar with just enough water to cover. Boil until 128*C. Pour over beating egg mixture. Whip cool. Fold chocolate to pate a bombe, then last whipped cream, dash vanilla.

PS I've just noticed in all my recipes, I never put a water amount for my cooked sugar syrups for icings/mousses etc. I just put "enough to mix in the sugar." Is that a bad idea? Never had problems since I look for a certain consistency, but I'm sure someone here knows a good reason either way.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks MoreInk, that's exactly what I was looking for! Cheers to you:beer:

As for the sugar/water thing, I totally understand. Temperture is the only thing that matters.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

This is one recipe I know. I'll drum up the other.

Makes 2

Brush 2 lg flan pans w/butter/wrap outside with foil

Line bottom with buttered parchment

Bring to boil:
1 1/4 c water 
12 oz sugar 

Remove from heat and add to melt:
12 oz dark chocolate
14 oz unsw chocolate

Add:
1 lb 2 oz soft butter

Set aside and let cool. 

Whip on High to light and fluffy but not max volume:
12 eggs 
6 oz sugar 

Gently fold warm chocolate mixture into whipped egg mixture.
Divide into pans.

Place in water bath at 350 for 30-40 min until it's still a little jiggly in the center like custard pie. Be careful not to over mix eggs or over bake. 

The toothpick method for testing doneness is totally hopeless on this one.

Refridgerate overnight.


----------

